# A few pit vipers



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a few more images from last month.

Side-striped Palm Pit Viper (Bothriechis lateralis) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Ornate Cantil (Agkistrodon taylori) by James Mintram, on Flickr

Aruba Island Rattlesnake (Crotalus unicolor) by James Mintram, on Flickr


----------

